# viair compressor help 380C vs 400C



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

So which one is really better?
the 380 is 100% @ 100psi or 55% @ 200psi(as per viair site) duty cycle and has less current draw 18 amps @ 13V
current flow @ 0 psi is 1.34 cfm
2.5 gallon tank 0-145psi filled in 3min 30 sec

the 400 is 33% duty cycle and has more current draw 26 amps @ 13V
current flow @ 0 psi is 2.54 cfm
2.5 gallon tank 0-145psi filled in 2min 20 sec
I've got quite a healthy stereo setup that puts a strain on my 120amp alternator as is - should I really go for the 380 because of that?











_Modified by Peter_M5 at 10:25 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: viair compressor help 380C vs 400C (Peter_M5)*

Viair 400s are "sprint" compressors. They fill very fast but are a bit loud. The 380 is also loud but will, as you pointed out, not fill nearly as fast. Even with the 380 you might want to look into a higher output alternator.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

400c all the way! 380's are super loud and way slow. Get a 400c much faster.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i have dual 400's and sometimes i even wish my 5gal filled faster from the 145psi to 175psi auto pilot presets.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

400
/end thread
PS: 380's are pointless.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys I purchased the 400! - funny it was $5 cheaper


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_400
/end thread
PS: 380's are pointless. 








dont hurt my feelings santi


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_i have dual 400's and sometimes i even wish my 5gal filled faster from the 145psi to 175psi auto pilot presets.

Jesus. really your tank goes to 175psi? I guess I'm not the most experienced guy around here but don't you want to be running a 110/145 pressure switch? it will fill muuuuuuch faster. Unless your quit reequires other wise.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_
Jesus. really your tank goes to 175psi? I guess I'm not the most experienced guy around here but don't you want to be running a 110/145 pressure switch? it will fill muuuuuuch faster. Unless your quit reequires other wise.

i run a 165/200 pressure switch with dual 480cs. Your missing out if u run anything else


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_400
/end thread
PS: 380's are pointless. 

im going to go ahead with my columbian friend and say that my dual 400's are awesome


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i run a 165/200 pressure switch with dual 480cs. Your missing out if u run anything else









well if I could afford bigger compressors plus get another one.. I would possibly get the higher pressure switch so I understand that. But only could afford one 400c right now. 
SO I'm running a lower pressure switch.. THanks for the kinda tip though haha


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i run a 165/200 pressure switch with dual 480cs. Your missing out if u run anything else









why run your compressors that high if you don't have to? it only puts more strain on the compressors and will wear them out faster. 480's with a 145 pressure switch is just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

my pressure switch is built in to the auto pilot controller. i could bypass that function and put in my own pressure switch but have chalked it up to too much hassle for it not being necessary. my dual 400's fill my 5gal from 145 to 175 in a reasonable amount of time. but if i am playing with the switches or using my air tool hookup the compressors pretty much stay on until i stop for a while and it takes a good bit for the tank pressure to get all the way back up.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_i have dual 400's and sometimes i even wish my 5gal filled faster from the 145psi to 175psi auto pilot presets.

you really running your 400's above their limits with 175 psi preset.
400's rated for 150psi


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i didn't know the compressors had a rated psi. i know the watertraps are not rated that high either. i believe companies just rate things a little low just to be safe because i haven't had any problems yet really.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
you really running your 400's above their limits with 175 psi preset.
400's rated for 150psi

I've been doing it for two years without problems. [email protected] suggested it and said he has been doing the same on a bunch of his cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
you really running your 400's above their limits with 175 psi preset.
400's rated for 150psi

not really... the compressors are fast enough that they can handle the load. 
Because of their duty cycle on the 400's they cant run for long periods of time at once, which is what can be an issue for people that dont know, or pay attention and end up burning out the compressors.. 
380s,450s, 480s, are all 100% duty cycle, compared to the 33% duty cycle of a 400. 
There is a lot more to it than most people think as to what a compressor can/cant do, and what compressor goes with what setup the best... 
(misha none of this directed to you, just letting it all out)


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

So if I were to sub out the 380c compressor for use on AUTOPILOT 4-WAY DIGITAL AIR RIDE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM (sorry for caps) what compressor would be best for me. Not really looking to do duels at least for right now.
Thanks


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (beacom)*

I spoke with Will @ Bag Riders and he recommended the 400's when I bought my Autopilot setup. I bought 2.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (beacom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beacom* »_So if I were to sub out the 380c compressor for use on AUTOPILOT 4-WAY DIGITAL AIR RIDE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM (sorry for caps) what compressor would be best for me. Not really looking to do duels at least for right now.
Thanks









the controller has nothign to do w/ compressor.. the pressure switch, and size of the tank is what you should be concentrating on here.. 
If it's a 3gal tank a single 400, if its a 5gal tank dual 400s. That's if you want a fast fill. If you worry about noise a little bit then do 450s, or 480s.. They are slower than 400s but quieter.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

could u do 400c with a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (iluvtomesswithu)*

yes you can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (iluvtomesswithu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvtomesswithu* »_could u do 400c with a 5 gallon tank?

yes u can, but it'll obviously take longer than doing dual 400's... if you're doing a single 400 i would recommend a 3gal tank, unless you plan on adding a second comp later. 
reason for these specific combo's on setup's is to extend comp life-span... if you work out the numbers you'll see why..


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so dual 400's for a 5 gallon tank, is the most desirable setup?


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (holywhitebread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *holywhitebread* »_so dual 400's for a 5 gallon tank, is the most desirable setup?

ok just wondering because i bought a 5gal by accident or should i say my friend( guess u cant complain when u ask someone else to do something for u) and i plan on selling it and getting a 3, but untill then i have to use the 5 because i just dont have the money right now to buy the 3 or another compressor. so thank u very much


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

simple answer, yes. most affordable, and best bang for the buck, and very reliable compressors for sure!!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
the controller has nothign to do w/ compressor.. the pressure switch, and size of the tank is what you should be concentrating on here.. 
If it's a 3gal tank a single 400, if its a 5gal tank dual 400s. That's if you want a fast fill. If you worry about noise a little bit then do 450s, or 480s.. They are slower than 400s but quieter. 

A 480 is really slower than a 400?








I was checking out the Viair site last night and looking over the specs of everything. I would have thought it to be the opposite, between the two.








What single compressor would you recommend for a AirLift 4Gal pancake tank (#10995)?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

a viair 400. 
Like i explained earlier duty cycle is what end's up controlling the compressors output... 
there is different compressors for different applications based on Amp pull, tank size, and pressure in tank..


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

bringing this thread back so I don't have to make a new one :beer: ...

I was planning on dual 400c compressors, but a friend of mine is selling new dual 380s for dirt cheap. Will I really want to end my life running dual 380s for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

my advice is either get dual 400s or dual 444's. Refill time from 110 to 145psi is 40 seconds. super fast. 380's take for ever. The new 444's are nice a quite, that's why, if i'd do it again, I'd get the 444's.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> my advice is either get dual 400s or dual 444's. Refill time from 110 to 145psi is 40 seconds. super fast. 380's take for ever. The new 444's are nice a quite, that's why, if i'd do it again, I'd get the 444's.


but dual 380s for $150...i'd really be dissapointed?


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a fill time calculator to see approximate time


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

jtikompressor said:


> Here is a fill time calculator to see approximate time


thats awesome :thumbup: for $150 i can deal with dual 380s taking ~2 min to fill if thats accurate


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> 444's.





fasttt600 said:


> 444's.





fasttt600 said:


> 444's.





fasttt600 said:


> 444's.





fasttt600 said:


> 444's.


:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

haha, spoken from someone that had 380's:laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 7 gallon tank, 165/200 pressure switch, and dual 480c's.....wouldn't change it for anything :d


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Santi said:


> not really... the compressors are fast enough that they can handle the load.
> Because of their duty cycle on the 400's they cant run for long periods of time at once, which is what can be an issue for people that dont know, or pay attention and end up burning out the compressors..
> 380s,450s, 480s, are all 100% duty cycle, compared to the 33% duty cycle of a 400.
> There is a lot more to it than most people think as to what a compressor can/cant do, and what compressor goes with what setup the best...
> (misha none of this directed to you, just letting it all out)





Santi said:


> the controller has nothign to do w/ compressor.. the pressure switch, and size of the tank is what you should be concentrating on here..
> If it's a 3gal tank a single 400, if its a 5gal tank dual 400s. That's if you want a fast fill. If you worry about noise a little bit then do 450s, or 480s.. They are slower than 400s but quieter.


Santi, what do you think about dual 444s for a 5gal?


----------

